# omg, beautiful!!!!!!!!!



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Hi everyone, I got me a Thanksgiving present from Aquabid, what yall think? I'm gonna name him Blaze.*


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha I thought that was you bidding on him! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Elaina said:


> Haha I thought that was you bidding on him! He is gorgeous!!


 I did bi and I'm getting him in a few days.:-D


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm suprised there wasn't a bidding war on him, he is just stunning.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Elaina said:


> I'm suprised there wasn't a bidding war on him, he is just stunning.


 thank you elaina, I was surprised to, I'm so excited to get him I can't sleep:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's amazing!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

phenomenal!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

So pretty! I've seen a couple with similar colors and wish I coul;d get them but transshipping confuses me and I'm maxed out anyways.. =p Congrats on that beautiful male!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning fish! I can't wait to see pics. of Blaze.

Congrats.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

amazing! breed him and send me a baby dragon!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL If you look on the best of aquabid...you'll see I posted him there! He's gorgeous, I'm so jealous...if you breed him I would love to have one


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw the picture was "STUNNING!"


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Stunning stunning stunning stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love him! Don't you wish you could find some like those in a petstore?


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> LOL If you look on the best of aquabid...you'll see I posted him there! He's gorgeous, I'm so jealous...if you breed him I would love to have one


 I will breed him when my other fry go to new homes, I'm gonna breed him with thi female Tangy, what ya think?
















I think the fry will be lovely:lol:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful! I love him!


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW! Can't wait to see picture!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! that is all i can say! amazing looking male!

~TPF


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW he is one awsome fish! Congrats on him!


----------



## PrettyBetta1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow! Stunning! I've never seen a betta like him before. Thats amazing!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww I cant see his pic (


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't see the pic!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cindylou, where did you get that "Slippery When Wet" sign in your Cichlids tank(I looked at your aquariums)? I WANT IT! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Again, this thread is over a year old. Cindylou hasn't been on the forum for a long time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I was surprised thinking that CindyLou is back, but then I remembered the picture and saw the date.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought she was back, too! lol


----------

